# What Equipment Is Needed For A Digital Photo Printing Lab?



## MyAB

I want to startup a digital photo printing Lab, but I don't really know the equipments that i need.

I know I'll need a 5x7 printer, a large format printer, a machine for canvassing the large format printout. Question is; which printer do i buy? I'll appreciate all information  I.e printer manufacturer, model, pros and cons. Power generators (kva).


----------



## Tiberius47

You mean to print other people's photos where they pay you?

If you don't know what equipment you'll need, I'd say you aren't ready for it.


----------



## MyAB

Tiberius47 said:


> You mean to print other people's photos where they pay you?
> 
> If you don't know what equipment you'll need, I'd say you aren't ready for it.



Don't get me wrong, what I mean is which printer do I use? Like what model of hp large format printer should I use? Is hp printer better than canon? What of epson? 

That's where I need help, I've gotten the computers, networking equipment, a 45kva power plant. 

I just want to hear your opinions and review of the printers out there. 
I appreciate all meaningful and informative contributions


----------



## KmH

You would look at Fuji, Noritsu, Durst, printing equipment, and probably Canon's new printing equipment too.

A Fuji Frontier LP 7700 that can print up to 2120 prints per hour will only cost you about $60,000. Frontier LP 7700 | Fujifilm Global


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

KmH said:


> You would look at Fuji, Noritsu, Durst, printing equipment, and probably Canon's new printing equipment too.
> 
> A Fuji Frontier LP 7700 that can print up to 2120 prints per hour will only cost you about $60,000. Frontier LP 7700 | Fujifilm Global



Needs to do canvas too, do they offer the feature for an extra 5-10K?


----------



## epatsellis

For my work, and my customers, the best $/value ratio is a Fuji Frontier 370 for up to 10x15, a Canon 8300 for output to 44". 
Will that work for you? It depends, how familiar are you with process control, running control strips and using a densitometer to measure them? 
(before anybody says it, yes the frontier has a densitometer for calibrating color, but before you can do that, you have to ensure your RA4 process in in control)

If you don't understand all of the previous sentences, think long and hard about if this is the business for you.

I'd have to agree with the previous poster as well, if you don't have a reasonable idea of what's available, and what's appropriate for you, I'd rethink the whole idea, you may not be up to the task.


----------



## MLeeK

Is this for real? You have a couple hundred grand laying around and want to start a lab WHY? usually people have an interest in something and a bit of knowledge in the area before they dump a small fortune into the equipment... 
And you sure as hell wouldn't be asking how to start this new endeavor in a photography forum. I'd think you'd be studying what happens in a real lab???


----------



## table1349

Call me Suspicious, (just don't call me Ishmael) but this thread has a bit of the ring of several posts from a recently banned individual.  Not saying it is, just thinking with my keyboard.


----------



## MyAB

Gush, ya all made points, nonetheless  I've chosen a printer. Noritsu 3705Hd, and an Hp Large format printer I don't. Really think I'll need up to 44", but I'll buy it, who knows? Someone might walk-in one day with 100 35x44" jobs. Lolz. Thanks bro, really I'm just getting into the lab thing, so I'll allow people with the experience handle the printing, while I take care of the managerial aspect. I must not be the one operating the printer! All I need is set a system 8process9 on how I want the place run, get out of the way and allow the professionals do their job, while I do mine.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I was in the process of writing a long post about Noritsu and Fuji equipment, but I quit because this can't be legit. Why on earth would you post something like this on a forum?

BTW, I agree with epatsellis about the 370. Yeah they jam like a suno***un in the racks because the PSR tablets eat away at the soft tires, but they're fast, easy, and quite reliable. (speaking from experience of operating, dismantling, and reassembling Frontier's on a regular basis for a living in and outside of a photolab)


----------



## MyAB

please don't quit! just lemme know what you think, i need a printer that'll run for the next 2years without a breakdown. sincerely, i need help!


----------



## Helen B

You need help for sure. You want to make money from this venture, yet you don't have the required knowledge or experience to select the equipment or to operate it. Why not hire somebody who does know the business and make it worth their while to set you up properly?


----------



## Kombipete

Now that's WAY too sensible, Helen!


----------



## epatsellis

MyAB said:


> please don't quit! just lemme know what you think, i need a printer that'll run for the next 2years without a breakdown. sincerely, i need help!



Then you need to budget for service contracts, and keep every major piece of equipment under contract, period. It's just part of the cost of doing business. I self maintain our 370, but I've been working on this particular one for the last several years, and know it like the back of my hand.

And I'd take Helen's advice, hire a lab manager and pay him extraordinarily well, and make it his job to source equipment that he is familiar with.


----------



## table1349

Gee, I wonder if the OP ever got his photo printing lab up and running since this thread is 8 MONTHS OLD!!!


----------

